# Shoot 2 Kill !!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

or do not shoot at all - that is what you do in the field - 4 the new V owners that want to put the pup in the field - this is the rule - spend the day with your pup trying to find a wounded bird - to do less !!!!!!! no respect 4 the pup or the game U hunt - this is just a starting POINT !!!!!! but it is where U start !!!!!!!!!! & end


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if you do a left and right, one killed, one wounded, send your dog for wounded bird first and despatch asap


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its all a part of learning to be a good hunter and being able to recover what you shoot. I don't know a hunter that has never missed a shot, or not had a cripple during their lifetime. REM I agree we have to make every effort possible to recover wounded game and pick our shots.
In some heavy cover its not wise to shoot doubles.
The odds are higher at not being able to find both birds.

I hunt a property that has wild rose in certain areas. The rose bushes can become the size of a school bus. The chances of recovering a bird that fell in it, are slim and none. The birds that fly to close to the rose bushes get a pass that day.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

FACT TEX WILD ROSE HIP WE CALL IT

VERY UNFORGIVING 

TOUGH AS $HIT

WE PRESS IT AS WELL
GREAT POINT


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Its all a part of learning to be a good hunter and being able to recover what you shoot. I don't know a hunter that has never missed a shot, or not had a cripple during their lifetime. REM I agree we have to make every effort possible to recover wounded game and pick our shots.
> In some heavy cover its not wise to shoot doubles.
> The odds are higher at not being able to find both birds.
> 
> I hunt a property that has wild rose in certain areas. The rose bushes can become the size of a school bus. The chances of recovering a bird that fell in it, are slim and none. The birds that fly to close to the rose bushes get a pass that day.


I agree D, luckily where we shoot it's mainly "driven" out of woods and guns are on pegs in open fields, therefore the runners are usually easy to mark and spot, but the ethos is always the same, any wounded birds get picked up first.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Its all a part of learning to be a good hunter and being able to recover what you shoot. I don't know a hunter that has never missed a shot, or not had a cripple during their lifetime. REM I agree we have to make every effort possible to recover wounded game and pick our shots.
> In some heavy cover its not wise to shoot doubles.
> The odds are higher at not being able to find both birds.
> 
> I hunt a property that has wild rose in certain areas. The rose bushes can become the size of a school bus. The chances of recovering a bird that fell in it, are slim and none. The birds that fly to close to the rose bushes get a pass that day.


 another variation on this theme is a river where I fish for salmon, the river i grew up on and in places is probably no wider than my dining room table, but salmon seem to congregate in these gullys that have all the boulders in the riverbed, the low hanging branches and every conceivable escape route for a hooked fish. I've fished these gullys with probably a 50/50 success rate, but rarely fish them now as I don't see the point in disappointment I feel when a fish breaks line and I'm left with that feeling that said fish may or may not make it to the spawning ground with a size 4 baitholder stuck in its' gullet. My friend reckoned the decision is easy,,,use heavier tackle to bully the fish to the bank...my reply was along these lines....."if I've gotta use a sledgehammer to crack a walnut, I'll stop trying to cracking walnuts"


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D

Maxima Floracarbon leaders bro none break fish don't see em

and never fish a (red bed) salmon should be had in the Salt Bright feeding sea licers not spawners lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> ;D
> 
> Maxima Floracarbon leaders bro none break fish don't see em
> 
> ...



are you saying salmon fishing in rivers is wrong Rudy??


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

no red on this girly ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

30 inchers tem trout bro 

will add a 87 lber just for you King/Nook ;D

and the Coho/Silver all pressing 30lbs love
we do need planters at the kiddy pond ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Kids a 50 plus fish da boots'

love me ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ahh you fish from a boat??? not proper stalking fishing then,,you know, where you actually get to know the river from boyhood to manhood and use stealth and local knowledge? I guess those are the soppy pacific all size and no substance, personally I guess a 5lb sea trout from the north atlantic area would get ya wishing you were back in your homeland,,you know it! ha ha


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

River guide age 12 Alaska salmon 24-7 bored me

steelhead them are rivers greatness

once a salmon touches fresh water there on there turn and death march and spawn

Salt is salmon tight bright sea licers

but all need new boots"

again that kids a 50"

96,000 fish 6 hard drives later :


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

10,000 plus from a bank ;D

with a 13 ft sage fly rod '

master my son


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy, I was probs pulling salmon out of river whilst you were still suckling on your Ma's breast, large family needed feeding, fish through summer/ autumn, fur through winter / spring...nothing wasted whatsoever,,,our hunting companions wether they were dogs, ferrets, and on occasions hawks, always got the juicy bits, everybody grew up fit and healthy ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Take your shirt off little Man

this is da beef zone

lmao

none ate more omega zero any application

and I will compare my pecs to your boots and have 20 plus years on you my son

and as far as feeding churches homeless tribes we exceed da needs


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

granted the middle one is on the turn.....ha ha little man, love it, little in stature big in grace ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I know like the other :

Real lifes a climb 

these are 70lbs reds spawners Rivers caught 500 this size

very wrong and destroys the dna we need my Son ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

TKO in 1 my son" ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

back to birds dogs elk moose hogan tyson ;D

and candy cane"


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> _*Take your shirt off little Man*_
> 
> this is da beef zone
> 
> ...


just for you fella, as you can tell, this body aint been near a gym...dojo and rock faces aplenty, but never a gym


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

lmfao x200 bingo lawn darts in the dark

this is some funny $hit

don't care who you are 

were you packing rocks?

My body works crew bless them so


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I blame my great grandad, a norwegian who stood 7'3" apparently ( I guess he stole my grow genes lol)...and he was a man of the cloth too


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Time out

I wet

Myself"" ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

no bikinis when we go for proper fishing lol


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Time out please

da custom wax and hot tubbers cannot post these

lots of great Doctor skills

Da' crew is waxing my Man Boobs :-*

LMAO

I was the victim

all of it

ps will pay cash for a shot of pa 7ft 3 

you keep packing rocks ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

fish in a barrel..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> Time out please
> 
> da custom wax and hot tubbers cannot post these
> 
> ...


so would I, his anglicized name was George Tomlinson, originally fro Voss, that;s all I know, apart from he was a preacher.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My apologies for wandering off topic Ron


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har -No Problem - VVe all get lost from time 2 time - just like the PUP's - please put us back on POINT !! this post was about the ethics of hunting !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hunting is giving back and sharing, caring leading your tools to them all your earned Reflexions

All real hunters want a clean clear mercy kill 

and We must bring the Youth back into the mix 

WE need Them

In the last 10 years Hunting registration to hunt by young is almost gone and done

Facts 

This will be like a history book soon, turn the page freedoms gone

Kids need a chance and more choices

Please provide 1 today

Each creed and color they can become future leaders and hunters to pass on each of the elders plan.

Tex, porn, drugs and worse these are chances all will reduce them and make them garbage cans 

You put a earned smile on a kids face

Many said I don't have a father.

I Looked down Father God is your Father young man who can"

and the Girls and Women we Need more Passions from them!

As any of my Girls are Warriors

Today is a great day to help 1 child smile miles in the Hunt for life

As a Earned memory not one can dent or steal

Give back and risk some they are the only hope and future We have


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I read this article years ago and think its a good fit for this topic.

FIVE STAGES OF A HUNTER
Hunters change through the years. Factors used to determine
"successful hunting" change as well for each hunter. A hunter's age,
role models, and his years of hunting experience affect his ideas of
"success."

Many hunters may fit into one of the following five groups. In
1975-1980, groups of over 1,000 hunters in Wisconsin were studied,
surveyed, and written about by Professors Robert Jackson and Robert
Norton, University of Wisconsin-La Crosse. The results of their
studies form a widely accepted theory of hunter behavior and
development. Where are you now? Where would you like to be?

SHOOTER STAGE

The hunter talks about satisfaction with hunting being closely tied to
being able to "get shooting." Often the beginning duck hunter will
relate he had an excellent day if he got in a lot of shooting. The
beginning deer hunter will talk about the number of shooting
opportunities. Missing game means little to hunters in this phase. A
beginning hunter wants to pull the trigger and test the capability of
his firearm. A hunter in this stage may be a dangerous hunting
partner.

LIMITING OUT STAGE

A hunter still talks about satisfaction gained from shooting. But what
seems more important is measuring success through the killing of game
and the number of birds or animals shot. Limiting out, or filling a
tag, is the absolute measure. Do not let your desire to limit out be
stronger than the need for safe behavior at all times.

TROPHY STAGE

Satisfaction is described in terms of selectivity of game. A duck
hunter might take only greenheads. A deer hunter looks for one special
deer. A hunter might travel far to find a real trophy animal. Shooting
opportunity and skills become less important.

METHOD STAGE

This hunter has all the special equipment. Hunting has become one of
the most important things in his life. Satisfaction comes from the
method that enables the hunter to take game. Taking game is important,
but second to how it is taken. This hunter will study long and hard
how best to pick a blind site, lay out decoys, and call in
waterfowl. A deer hunter will go one on one with a white-tailed deer,
studying sign, tracking, and the life habits of the deer. Often, the
hunter will handicap himself by hunting only with black powder
firearms or bow and arrow. Bagging game, or limiting, still is
understood as being a necessary part of the hunt during this phase.

SPORTSMAN STAGE

As a hunter ages and after many years of hunting, he "mellows out."
Satisfaction now can be found in the total hunting experience. Being
in the field, enjoying the company of friends and family, and seeing
nature outweigh the need for taking game.

Not all hunters go through all the stages, or go through them in that
particular order. It is also possible for hunters who pursue several
species of game to be in different stages with regard to each
species. Some hunters feel that role models of good sportsmen,
training, or reading books or magazines helped them pass more quickly
through some stages.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

There's the new generation of hunters: the one's that use their mouse and keyboard to shoot and kill virtual game. Ie: non replenishment of traditional hunting skills and knowledge. Too much time spent in front of tvs and computers and not enough time outdoors with family and friends!


----------

